# Polaris 850 xp ATV



## want2Bfishing (Feb 6, 2010)

How would you rate your 850 polaris ATV. I am Getting ready to get one. Anybody have any probelms with them.


Thank's


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Hotrod had one or still has one. Not sure if he sold it yet. Seemed like a pretty solid ATV, especially in the mud.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

All my experiences with them have been amazing except exhaust muffler rusts badly no matter what you do if you ride in salt water. But the big gun evo sounds amazing on there and seems to hold up well. Awesome bikes with awesome power.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Just sold it. I feel its the cadillac of 4 wheelers as far as comfort. Get the power steering!!! You wont regret it. Had plenty of power. The Hotseat slip on exhaust sounds bad! Sounds like a Harley. Only complaints if your gonna mud ride it and submerge it in water and mud is it eats wheel bearings, ball joints, and brakes. 

If your gonna start modding one out like I did mine you will eventually break diffs, I replaced a motor, only because I had sunk it several times. I abused the heck out of it. But I always fixed what was broke with new parts. 

Where are you getting it from. I have a friend that is the General Manager at a Polaris/Can Am dealership. Rock Powersports in La. He beats most Texas deals by a long shot! Have sent him a lot of people and they are happy. Let me know and I can get you a price


----------

